# I.D. my pumilio, pls?



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I received this sweet lil pumilio in a trade, but I don't know what kind she is. She resembles a 'Nancy' - can someone tell for sure? I apologize in advance for the lousy cell pix ~ 

ugh - the pix don't show it very well, but she's orange -

thanks!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

guppygal said:


> I received this sweet lil pumilio in a trade, but I don't know what kind she is. She resembles a 'Nancy' - can someone tell for sure? I apologize in advance for the lousy cell pix ~
> 
> ugh - the pix don't show it very well, but she's orange -
> 
> thanks!!


 
If it was a fairly recent import - last couple years.....It looks like an "Eldorado". The photo washes it out and makes it yellow, but it's really orange, right?

I realize almost all pumilio imports are lacking in site specfic data, but people transfering pums should at least be able to say what importer and what year and pass that info along.

Looks nice and healthy.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I think she's about 2 yrs old, and she's very lively. Yes, she's orange with tiny black specks on her back. Her toes look a little pale. She's missing her right front foot - a previous owner was careless when placing her in a container. It doesn't seem to bother her, tho -

If I can be certain as to what kind of pum she is, my next venture will be to acquire a mate for her.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would go with what phil said..... Also maybe watch her weight with only having one front leg.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

guppygal said:


> I think she's about 2 yrs old, and she's very lively. Yes, she's orange with tiny black specks on her back. Her toes look a little pale. She's missing her right front foot - a previous owner was careless when placing her in a container. It doesn't seem to bother her, tho -
> 
> If I can be certain as to what kind of pum she is, my next venture will be to acquire a mate for her.


That's very of kind of you to take in that frog. Are you sure it's a female?


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I was told that she's a 'she', so that's what I'm going with. She's a bold little frog - she posed nicely while I was holding my phone over her to get a pix. I think I'll use a camera next time.

Thanks for the kind words, and I'll keep an eye on her weight. She's a keeper!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

guppygal said:


> I was told that she's a 'she', so that's what I'm going with. She's a bold little frog - she posed nicely while I was holding my phone over her to get a pix. I think I'll use a camera next time.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, and I'll keep an eye on her weight. She's a keeper!


I have several sub adults that look just like your frog. If one of them calls, I'll hold it back and give it to you.

pairing them up - always the tricky part of the hobby.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Fabulous! I'd be so tickled to find her a boyfriend.

Lemme know if anybody pipes up ~

thanks!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> I have several sub adults that look just like your frog. If one of them calls, I'll hold it back and give it to you.
> 
> pairing them up - always the tricky part of the hobby.


phil.... i would have expected you to at least suggest the OP look for some background info. 

guppygal: without some better idea of what morph you have, it would be in the best interest of the lines currently in the hobby, and the longterm health of the animals, to accept that you have an unidentintified morph of pumilio and enjoy it as a pet and not as a breeder. thats my personal opinion, but its the responsible thing to do... your other option wouldd be to sell offspring as unidentified, but that leaves room for future owners to make this same type of request and reintroduce a possible inter-morph hybrid, into the current lines of animals.

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

There can certainly be conditions of transfer to include no progeny be introduced back into the hobby.

My first post referenced the importance of attempting to research lineage.

Most of what we have now, pumilio-wise, gets matched up by physical appearence first and importation year second.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

No worries, folks. I'm not interested in breeding these guys, especially due to the unknown lineage. They are strictly pets, so to speak.

I've been a hobbyist for 7 yrs now and I highly respect the responsible breeders who make this unique hobby available to us common folk. It drives me nuts when a person wants to jump into darts without doing in-depth research on their care and habitat. The only frogs I've ever had that reproduced were leucs, and they certainly didn't need my help. I purchased the original group from Cindy at Vivarium Concepts. 

In other words, I'm all for preserving the purity of the species. I luvs my frogs


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are some better pix of my 3-footed pumilio. After looking at them, I'm impressed how much more muscle she has on her footless right leg. She's adjusted well, and I'm so glad. Last night, I watched her open her mouth and vocalize - not a bird chirp like a male, but more of a buzz. She appeared to be eye-balling Fred, my 7yr old Powderblue. She did it 3 or 4 times, but I don't think Fred was interested....

she's a cutie


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

You're keeping pumilio in with tincs?


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Weird, huh? 

She was wasting away in her own tank. She has access in the 80g hex where the tincs can't go, and they all get along. I'm happy to see that she's hunting and eating and basically interacting like a normal frog.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

guppygal said:


> Weird, huh?
> 
> She was wasting away in her own tank. She has access in the 80g hex where the tincs can't go, and they all get along. I'm happy to see that she's hunting and eating and basically interacting like a normal frog.


When you say "wasting away"......if you are meaning that the frog is lonely, dispondent or pinning for a mate or company, it's been established that these frogs do not seek company or interaction.

I would worry about a pumilio missing one leg in any size viv with a couple larger tincs. You may not see aggression or subtle stressors but they WILL be present at some point. Unless it's temporary, I would not take the chance with such a wonderful frog that you have helped rescue. It will get along marvelously in it's own viv until you can find a same morph male.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Of course, it temporary. She'll have the hex all to herself very soon.

Question - does this particular morph do well in groups? Also, have you ever heard one of your females calling, so to speak?


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

I'd check out the care sheets for pums. Regarding groups, males are highly territorial, and not recommended to have more than one, females are ok and at times will act as surrogate parents, but, generally, a 1.2 group seems to be the norm, in a big enough viv. There future home also should be loaded with broms, ive heard the number 3 per frog minimum, but the more the better....phil and james know far more than i on that stuff...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

guppygal said:


> Of course, it temporary. She'll have the hex all to herself very soon.
> 
> Question - does this particular morph do well in groups? Also, have you ever heard one of your females calling, so to speak?


The basic ratio of 1.1 is pretty standard for pumilio. Some breeders have increased production from 1.2

Alasdair has reported that his female basti has called....I've never encountered it. It sure could be possible.

Phylos squeek and vocalize. Terrib females make sounds, I'm told.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Thankya kindly ~ I kinda figured as much.

It's a learning process, and I appreciate all the guidance I can get ~


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

Pums in general, are my greatest "joy". Even though i only have the 1 group, watching them raise their young etc... is fasinating. i hope you enjoy them.


----------



## rudebwoy (Feb 6, 2009)

old thread is old
..but i searched for pumilio squeek and this topic came up.
anyway, bought 2 el dorados from the 2008 imports when they came in.
They were supposed to be a pair but never heard any calling from any of them. 
One of them died last year. the other one who is still alive looks very much like the one in this thread and it also has made a really wierd sound ive never heard a pumilio do before.
Ive only seen it make the sound a few times in all these years. 
funny coincidence


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, you've been a member on here for 4 years, and the 2nd post in all that time is to revive a 3 year old thread with an observational comment. I was readign and readign to see if she ever found out the locale of her 1 footed pum and if she got her a mate.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

pdfCrazy said:


> Lol, you've been a member on here for 4 years, and the 2nd post in all that time is to revive a 3 year old thread with an observational comment. :


Probably be 4 more years for a third post now...


----------

